# Too big for my horse?!?



## SmallTownGypsy

When we were choosing our Gypsies we wanted them on the smaller side. Both our mare and our stallion are 13.2hh. I know they grow until 5 years old so Lily may reach 14h, and I think Pony Boy will top out at 13.3h. We had went out to a Gypsy farm near by and I pointed out a mare that I felt was a good size. She was 13.3h and that seemed like a nice sturdy size. However, I've been reading quite a bit saying that is too small for my weight. I'm 5'5", 200lbs (though I'm working on it; having a baby takes a lot out of ya, but adds a lot on ya). I wear my weight well (most people don't think I look my weight); I guess it's just evenly distributed about my body. Great for current looks, but sucks for trying to lose weight. I plan to only ride bareback for a while and start out slow to get the feel for riding such wide horses. Should I have gone bigger or is it okay since they are draft-like horses? Should I limit my riding until I have reached a certain weight?


----------



## SmallTownGypsy

Here is a picture of Lily and the guy who was doing her training. He doesn't particularly seem like a small man, but maybe it's just because she's a small horse.


----------



## Golden Horse

How old is Lily?


----------



## SmallTownGypsy

She's a few months short of 3 years.


----------



## themacpack

I am always puzzled by pictures of people sitting in ridiculous positions on a horse (or, better still, crawling about UNDER the horse) as some sort of selling point as to the training level of the horse *shrugs*


----------



## SmallTownGypsy

themacpack said:


> I am always puzzled by pictures of people sitting in ridiculous positions on a horse (or, better still, crawling about UNDER the horse) as some sort of selling point as to the training level of the horse *shrugs*


lol Thank you! I feel the same way! I have an issue with people standing on horses. There for a while every ad for a horse for sale on CL had a person standing on the horse. As I say, I have no intention of using the horse as a step ladder so that does not impress me. Wouldn't you know, I have a picture of this guy standing on Lily as well...:roll:


----------



## Fellpony

I am 240lbs and my ponies are a 13.2 hh and 13.3 chunky fells. I am currently not riding till I lose a few stone though.

These gypsy ponies are extremely strong weight carrying breed. They will be fine with your weight. They are made for that workload.providing they have plenty of bone I wouldn't worry to much.


----------



## Fellpony

The black mare is 13.2 hh and the grey gelding is 13.3hh


----------



## SmallTownGypsy

Fellpony, your ponies are adorable! Specially love your gelding's face in that pic!
Whenever I had visited the Gypsy farm a few towns over and saw their little mare, there was absolutely nothing that made me think that she wouldn't have been able to carry me. I guess I just started reading so much, even including about Gypsies, that I forgot to use commonsense. The horses will just be used for light pleasure riding (and hopefully some parade work) until I get some more weight off. After that, I hope to show my stallion.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

She's cute STG! I've met a few gypsies in real life but never one of pony stature, adorable! I don't think you are too big for her at all. While not now, I have been 200 lbs, even when I was I frequently rode a student's haffie mare. She took up enough of my leg for my cues to be efficient and certainly had the bone structure to handle the weight. 

For me the biggest factor in judging if a rider is too heavy (after horse stature) is HOW they ride. I'd rather see a 200 lb well balanced, good rider than a 120 lb sack of potatoes flopping around and the horse would appreciate it more too. Dynasty is only 14.1, about 980 lbs, my hubby weighs 220 and rides him with no problem. Had a toothpick of a friend (she's 5'9" and 110 lbs soaking wet) ride him and it didn't go as well as she had not rode before and was constantly shifting weight & trying to maintain balance. He didn't misbehave but was quite confused as he assumed every time she shifted her weight he should respond with the movement I'd expect of him with planned subtle weight shifts. 

Fell - I'm still waiting for you to ship Eva Diva to me :wink:


----------



## Clava

At less than 3 years old I would leave her to grow, what's the hurry to back her? Her bones are not fully matured, I looked at her photo and to me she looked like a baby before you postsed how old she is. Cob types are common here and they mature late and if she was mine I'd leave her to mature more first, if you posted that on a UK forum I'm sure you would get a lot of similar replies saying the same.


----------



## SmallTownGypsy

Thank you, MH! She looks like quite the little dirtball in those pics, but they were just training so no biggie. lol 
I have actually been looking into taking lessons just for the reason you pointed out. I haven't ridden in a while and I would like to get make sure I have my seat back. Lily is not here yet. So I thought getting some lessons in would be good. However, finding a stables around here to give lessons is like finding a needle in a haystack.  If I ever get the funds and the knowledge to open up an english lessons stable in our area I'll have the market cornered.


----------



## SmallTownGypsy

Clava said:


> At less than 3 years old I would leave her to grow, what's the hurry to back her? Her bones are not fully matured, I looked at her photo and to me she looked like a baby before you postsed how old she is. Cob types are common here and they mature late and if she was mine I'd leave her to mature more first, if you posted that on a UK forum I'm sure you would get a lot of similar replies saying the same.


She was sold under their "Ride & Drive Gypsies" page, but I really don't think she had a lot of ride training. I believe they have just started her and I believe that is an appropriate age to do so. I certainly had no plans to plop on her and go galloping down trails and hopping over logs. I didn't think light pleasure riding would be out of line though. Our stallion is older, but hasn't been started under saddle yet. That gets to be spring project. I was just wondering if in general my weight was going to cause problems for my babies.


----------



## SmallTownGypsy

A more recent pic. I like that it shows her width pretty well and a good amount of bone. ((and her too cute different colored ears ))
http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b342/SmallTownGypsy/IMG_5839.jpg


----------



## Golden Horse

There is no reason why a mature strongly built small Gypsy wont carry you, but I agree with Clava, I would want her to mature a little before I asked her to carry a larger rider. I would imagine that when she will happily carry 200 pounds all day in the future.

Personally I would think about doing lots of in hand work, or ground driving her out and about, it's a wonderful way to build up a bond, and both of you will benefit from it. 

She is a pretty girl, good luck with her.


----------



## Clava

SmallTownGypsy said:


> She was sold under their "Ride & Drive Gypsies" page, but I really don't think she had a lot of ride training. I believe they have just started her and I believe that is an appropriate age to do so. I certainly had no plans to plop on her and go galloping down trails and hopping over logs. I didn't think light pleasure riding would be out of line though. Our stallion is older, but hasn't been started under saddle yet. That gets to be spring project. I was just wondering if in general my weight was going to cause problems for my babies.


If she was mine I would not be letting a 200lb rider rider her for another year or so at least and I wouldn't be backing her for another year, but when matured I think she would be fine as she does appear to be a solid type. Over here it is very rare for horses to be ridden before they are 3 unless they are racehorses, it is very common for ponies / horses to be backed at 3 and then turned away during the winter and then work can properly at 4.

edit - cross posted with golden horse.


----------



## Fellpony

SmallTownGypsy said:


> Fellpony, your ponies are adorable! Specially love your gelding's face in that pic!
> Whenever I had visited the Gypsy farm a few towns over and saw their little mare, there was absolutely nothing that made me think that she wouldn't have been able to carry me. I guess I just started reading so much, even including about Gypsies, that I forgot to use commonsense. The horses will just be used for light pleasure riding (and hopefully some parade work) until I get some more weight off. After that, I hope to show my stallion.


The Fells are not as heavy boned as a good Gyspy cob/ Here in th UK cob horses are well known for there weight carrying ability and are often ridden by Larger riders( not that I think 200lbs is that large ) I am sure you will use sense with the fact she is not yet fully mature when intorducing her to ridden work.

I have always been a larger rider and when I had my first Fell backed at 3.5 years old my Riding Instructore told me it would be better to ride two half hour sessions rather than one hour long session while she was maturing but she had no problem with me riding her what so ever. Both my Fells have no problems carrying my weight. I decided I want to drop some weight  as I want to learn to canter now.

She is a lovley looking little filly just enjoy her


----------



## SmallTownGypsy

Well, I guess that just gives me more reason to work on my stallion and bust my *** to lose this weight. I did tell the neighbor I would let his daughter ride if she wanted. She's little so I guess Lily can kind of be her horse while I'm working on Pony Boy. Unfortunately, Lily is going to arrive a month earlier than Pony Boy. Guess I will just be doing a lot of grooming and watching wistfully from the sidelines. {sigh} lol 

Have faith in your dreams and someday
Your rainbow will come smiling thru
No matter how your heart is grieving
If you keep on believing
the dream that you wish will come true
~Cinderella


----------



## Country Woman

Good luck with everything


----------



## danastark

We have an "old style" POA gelding, hefty boy with big bone in his legs. He is 13.3 and about 900+ lbs. My husband, about 190-200 lbs. rides him and my teenage girls, approx. 120 lbs. each ride him double and he moves along energetically and gallops and all


----------



## SmallTownGypsy

Lily arrives this Friday. I suppose I should have thought more about her age instead of the fact that they were advertising her as "English, Western, & Trick Trained." We knew we were getting two horses and I wanted at least one to be ride-able upon arrival. {sigh} Me and my fat butt. If I go on the HCG diet again and resume workouts, I'm hopeful that I will be able to drop 50lbs fairly quickly. Then I won't feel like there is an issue. I think -10lbs/month is a decent goal. I'm sure as I'm working with Pony Boy he won't mind me getting lighter as we go along. lol


----------



## Country Woman

Good luck with your weight loss 

I have some weight to lose too


----------



## SmallTownGypsy

Thank you! Good luck to you, too! The desire to enjoy my pony is more than motivation enough. If I had the room, I would buy myself a TWH just to have something to ride. They seem to grow on trees around here.


----------



## Country Woman

Thank you Gypsy for the encouragement 
I am getting an exercise bike for now 
then in the spring I might go riding


----------



## SmallTownGypsy

That's a great idea. I used to have a treadmill and I loved it! It's nice to be able to go running, or in your case biking, no matter the weather.


----------



## Country Woman

glad to be of some help


----------



## Fellpony

I stopped riding my pony in September due to my weight going over what I was happy to ride her at. In Oct I joined a healthy eating group run by my local health authority. December I joined a gym and started swimming. I do I/2 an hour in the gym every day and started swimming doing just 10 lengths to start with, Now I am upto 20 lengths.

I lost 11lbs and dropped a breeches size in this time. I still have another 17lbs to lose before I start riding again. But it has been my motivation to do all the excercise and eating healthy.

I cannot wait till the day I get back in the saddle, and go for a hack :lol: My pony is my motivation too.

YOU LADIES CAN DO THIS..... Your goals are very achieveable:lol:


----------



## SmallTownGypsy

Thank you for the encouragement, Fellpony! I'm glad to hear that you have done so well. Definitely gives me hope. : It can and will be done!


----------



## Fellpony

SmallTownGypsy said:


> Thank you for the encouragement, Fellpony! I'm glad to hear that you have done so well. Definitely gives me hope. : It can and will be done!


It will not be long till you are hacking you lovely Gypsy cobs and going to shows and parades. You will get there. Post a photo of your first ride 

I am going to post a before and after photo of me and Eva  I am going to show off the new me.

I am keeping myself busy doing groundwork and clicker training with my ponies while I am not riding. There is loads of things you can show your ponies. Walk them out inhand or long rein to to help with your weight loss


----------



## SmallTownGypsy

Well, it's alright. Pony Boy is of age so I should be able to ride him soon. Which reminds me...I need to get ahold of State Line Tack and find out when they plan to send the bareback pad I ordered...


----------



## Country Woman

Well here is a picture of me and Lamar 
I can't ride him any more because he was sold


----------

